# Java3D und Betrachterstandpunkt



## Campino (23. Dez 2004)

Hi, 

wie erhalte ich in Java3D die koordinaten des Betrachters? Wie kann ich feststellen an welcher position sich die "Kamera"  deren Bildauschnitt man sieht befindet?

cu absoluter 3D-Newbie


----------



## Illuvatar (23. Dez 2004)

Hi

du kannst in einem SimpleUniverse getViewingPlatform().getViewPlatformTransform().getTransform(Transform3D) aufrufen, dabei wird die Verschiebung bzw. Drehung der Kamera in dem Tranform3D gespeichert. Mit Transform3d#get(Vector3d) wird dann die Verschiebung in dem Vector3d gespeichert.


----------



## Campino (23. Dez 2004)

Stimmt, klappt, danke


----------

